# Revolutions Dart Frog Vivarium



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

Exo Terra 30..... Broms ans Leucs

http://s1032.photobucket.com/albums/a409/revolution292004/?action=view&current=frogs001.mp4

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid1032.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fa409%2Frevolution292004%2Ffrogs001.mp4">


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

man that is a SWEET set-up. are you in chico ca?


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

sktdvs said:


> man that is a SWEET set-up. are you in chico ca?


Yea...Chico Ca...You?


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome setup. What is the background made of?


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

revolution292004 said:


> Yea...Chico Ca...You?


im in Los Angeles. good job on the set-up. good a great "WOW" factor.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice viv, but a little over populated for my tastes.


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

alex111683 said:


> Awesome setup. What is the background made of?


Spray foam and Cork.... the water features plumbing is disguised behind cork bark 1/2 rounds... Malaysian root wood is also included in the scape. Aquatic D. Baby tears, willow and java Moss,annubias nana "petite", Pellia sp, riccia fluritans, var. neoregalia broms throughout.


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Very nice viv, but a little over populated for my tastes.


not all the frogs will be staying. I bought 7 unsexed froglets around 8 months ago and plan on reducing that down when the sexing is complete...unless you were talking about the Flora?


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

no, he meant the frogs. i was thinking the same thing. especially leucs which get good size. that is a bit crowded. but again, great tank though! =) lol


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

revolution292004 said:


> not all the frogs will be staying. I bought 7 unsexed froglets around 8 months ago and plan on reducing that down when the sexing is complete...unless you were talking about the Flora?


Thats cool...man you sure musta wanted to get a pair! 7!?! LOL


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Thats cool...man you sure musta wanted to get a pair! 7!?! LOL


94 % chance with 5....with my luck ....hahaha..... there are a couple pairing off but it is confusing to track ...their bands have finally stopped changing. What would be a good colony for that environment: 24x18x18 I will be happy to be rid of the extra excrement....Cyano sucks.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

SWEET multi-depth tank.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

TOP NOTCH!!! Do you happen to have a build thread or any construction pics you are willing to share. I love the converging streams and am curious as to how you set up your false bottom.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

revolution292004 said:


> 94 % chance with 5....with my luck ....hahaha..... there are a couple pairing off but it is confusing to track ...their bands have finally stopped changing. What would be a good colony for that environment: 24x18x18 I will be happy to be rid of the extra excrement....Cyano sucks.


You're gonna be drowning in luecs  Um, as far as numbers for that tank based on size and layout, I'd be pretty comfortable with 4, maybe 5 but I think thats pushing it. I think those dimensions come out to almost 30gal...Very similar to my 30 oceanic cube but a little smaller I think...maybe 28gal...I'd have to do the math, and I'd have to look it up to remember how  But assuming it is around 30gal that will be 7-7.5gal per frog which is pretty respectable...the old general guideline used to be 5gal per frog, but the majority of people especially in the last few years seem to be heading towards a 10gal per frog guideline now which is probably smart.


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

Sorry no build thread or photos...I will do my best to explain. There are peninsulas built with cork retaining walls on the right and left of the tank. I first traced the pattern with a sharpie on the bottom to give me a guid where land would be and where the water would be. I then used brown silicone and glued the wall to the floor exposing the cork when you look up the stream under water. Under One peninsula lies a 400 gph Marineland pump. I placed this pump in Matala...product used in pond filtration to further protect it from clogging. I the filled these peninsulas to the top of the cork walls...six inches or so with light weight clay balls...Zoo Med? I built the back walls with cork rounds cut in 1/2. these were fashioned in a Y and glued to thew back wall. The pump runs 3/4 inch vinyl tubing that forks left and right behind the cork on the back wall. Spray foam then filled in all the gaps. The back wall does not go all the way to the floor. Only as high as the retaining walls. Everything got brown siliconed and flocked with eco- earth while wet. Malaysian root wood planted throughout the scape. Biggest piece right in the middle against back wall looking up stream under water. This hides where hosing runs. this piece is glued to the floor with silicone. My planting medium is coco fiber and horticulture grade carbon. I used Amano sand for the river bottom. I planted the broms on the Malaysian wood throughout using Bonsai aluminum wire until they attached themselves. Hope this ramble was helpful and answered any remaining Q's...revolution


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree with Dave...4 would be a good number. it's roughly 33.2337 gallons so that's about 8.4/ frog, which like Dave said is pretty reasonable


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Beautiful viv!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice looking viv. I really like the multi-tier look of it, and the broms also. Im assuming by the moss on the center-front log that is has been growing in for at least 6 months...How long has it been set up for?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That's a great looking viv... nicely done!


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> Nice looking viv. I really like the multi-tier look of it, and the broms also. Im assuming by the moss on the center-front log that is has been growing in for at least 6 months...How long has it been set up for?


Thanks for the compliments...Age is about 6 months...good guess. I have added some things here and there but the moss log bridge has been there from the beginning. Right now I am dealing with freshwater cyano bacteria. Ever had a problem with this? I need to get some frogs out I think. Too much poop! Im my reef aquarium I have used chemi-clean
. I seriously doubt there is an amphibian safe oxidizer.


----------



## Warren B (Dec 13, 2010)

That setup is CRAZY good. How did you set up those waterfalls?


----------



## tfpets (Dec 11, 2010)

As usual, your stuff is so good it is a bit discouraging! I put all of my patience into my setup and it is nowhere near that caliber! Mine looks like a kindergarten project against that!


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks great. I am going slow on my build, I want to get it right so that someday it will look like yours. I will be picking your brain again next time I am in the shop. 

Not like that tfp guy who will buy anything that is for sale  I heard there is a camel on craigslist...


----------



## Paphs (May 12, 2009)

love the water effects. is it hard to maintain? i assume the pump is in the water and you have airline tubing for the returns?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Interesting build man, I like it. Reminds of those idealized Japanese water scape paintings.


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

Paphs said:


> love the water effects. is it hard to maintain? i assume the pump is in the water and you have airline tubing for the returns?


Thanks..I Used 3/4" id vinyl tubing. No clogging here! The pump is a Marineland utility pump 424 GPH placed inside of a block of Matala. Matala is used in Pond filtration. Kind of like a coarse plastic sponge. Does not clog easily or break down. This is surrounded by Light weight clay aggregate covered by a piece of screen. The tubing is T'd using a 3/4" barb fitting. I do not see any pressing maintainance issues. I plumb ponds, reef tanks and aquariums as part of my job and built this to last. I will have to wait and see. I did have to take every thing out once to seal a leak in the bottom of the Exo-Terra! Nightmare.


----------

